
Matlab vs. Python: Why and How to Make the Switch - gilad
https://realpython.com/matlab-vs-python/
======
ktpsns
> Areas Where You Should Still Use MATLAB®

says like "python doesn't have ... Graphical capabilities". Well there is
Ipython and Jupyter. Check them out. They provide interactive worksheets such
as MATLAB. This codes got pretty mature in the last year's. Bonus point: They
are web based and thus network transparent. This is why there are sites such
as the "Microsoft Azure Notebook" cloud. Furthermore, jupyterhub gives you a
similar IDE GUI as MATLAB does.

An actual reason why MATLAB may still be relevant is the amount of legacy code
and it's library ecosystem. Since I never actively used MATLAB, I cannot say
anything there.

